# Communities > Antique Arms & Armour Community > Antique & Military Sword Forum >  Folding Swords

## Mike Larsen

Greetings to Forum Members, and Thank You for letting me join.

I have a small collection of Folding Spring-Open Swords, (Folding Sabres?)but know very little of their history.  

I've read they were made in Belgium and France.

Anything you can tell me will be appreciated.

This model has no surviving maker's marks.

Thank You

Mike

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Glen C.

Hi Mike,

I know nothing about these particular pieces but the U.S. military had a similar folding bolo type blade they were packing in pilot's survival kits. This was circa WWII.

These may have been partly a result of the French involvelment in SE Asia but that is really just speculation on my part.

If no one here has any more info, you might wnat to try one of the Bernard Levine forums, either at www.bladeforums.com or www.knifeforums.com  There are a couple of more sites I'm poking around in but haven't found them yet.

Cheers

Hotspur; _not just one but a few, oh my_

----------


## Mike Larsen

Thanks Glen, I appreciate your thoughts.  And will post in those Forums at a later date to see if I can round up some more information.

----------


## Mike Larsen

Here's another Folding Spring-open Sword, or Sabre.

This one is marked   "Licot     Namur"

It's slightly stouter and heavier than the first one.  

Sword snaps open with quite a bit of force.



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Mike Mercier

Hi Mike,
 From the quick bit of research I did, it seems that Licot Namur is of Belgian origin. I don't know if his firm was carried on after his death, but Eugénie Licot operated out of Namur, Belgium and lived from 1786-1865. He was apparently well known for other items like his razors and corkscrews.

Mike Mercier

----------


## Mike Mercier

...oh yeah, since we both are from Nebraska, I would be VERY interested in seeing some of these first hand. Until today, I didn't know the folding saber even existed.

Mike

----------


## Mike Larsen

Thanks for the research, Mike.  Yes, will get together for a visit and look at swords.  Thanks for your interest,

Mike

----------


## Mike Larsen

"Arnould Namur" seems to be the stamping most often found on these folding swords.  This model has Ivory handles, with a bit of damage.

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Mike Larsen

The next Switchblade Folding Sword is from France.


It is stamped:

"M'edaille d'Argent"  -  Silver Medal

"Raux"  -  the Maker

"A.Stomer"  -  At St. Omer  -  A small Village in the North of France, just below Belgium.

Many Thanks to Longtime Cutlery Collector/Author Neal P. for the translation and research.


This sword is quite a bit heavier than the other models I've shown.  Has a safety on the firing button.  Kick spring is quite strong and produces considerable recoil when opened.  Water Buffalo Horn handles, inlaid with silver pins.  Filework on the guard and handle.



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Joe Thompson

From the tiny research I've done, it seems that these were used in the French Navy.

----------


## Mike Larsen

Thank You Joe!  Will do some checking on these in the direction of the French Navy.

Really enjoyed seeing the great pictures on your site.  I've always enjoyed the Firearms Curiosa items too.



Here is a Folding Switch Sword with gun barrel from my "want" list.  Should you ever locate one......



And an old Robert Abels ad from the 1940's

----------


## Kristiaan C

Hello, just wanted to reply to this thread with what I found today.
It was when googling the makers name that I found this one.
Tought it might me nice to complete.
BTW love the folding swords.

----------


## Peter F

I have never seen sword's like them. Very interesting. Gonna have to do a little research of my own and see what I come up with. 

Thanks for sharing these awesome sword's

----------

